# Meantime Ipa



## gjhansford (15/1/10)

Last week I had a pint of Meantime IPA that was on tap at the Spotted Cow here in Toowoomba ... it was a great beer! I've googled for a recipe with no luck ... can't find any thread for it here either ... did find a post from Ross on an UK forum where he asked for the recipe ... never got one though!

So ... anyone made a good clone of this supurb example of the UK IPA style, described on their website as "The aroma is inviting, with tart citrus fruit and Fuggles and Goldings hops character overlain by a rich marzipan note.

ghhb


----------



## benno1973 (15/1/10)

Yep, beautiful beer, and I also couldn't find a recipe, so I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## rowanb (15/1/10)

Had this one on tap from their pub - the Greenwich Union - lovely drop


----------



## drsmurto (15/1/10)

Gorgeous beer.

Yet to brew it but my tentative thoughts on it were something along these lines.

85% ale malt, probably MO
5% medium crystal - its quite a light coloured IPA
10% dextrose

90 min mash at 65C, 120 min boil

OG 1.075, FG ~1.018 (beersmith predicts 1.022 but with 10% dex, a low mash temp and good attenuation i *think* it could get to 1.018).

75 IBU (complete guess so this is just what my palate thinks it is).

Fuggles and EKG being generous with the late additions and dry hopped.

I've made one english IPA/IIPA before that had similar numbers although didnt use any dex. It was an Imperial Landlord so contained styrian goldings in addition to the Fuggles and EKG. 

I used US05 in that beer (an entire yeastcake which went from OG 1.077 to FG 1.017) but i was thinking more along the lines of Wyeast 1026 (cask ale) as its on the high range for attenuation (74-77%) for an english ale yeast and it clears very quickly.

This is just my 2 c, not claiming to be able to clone it but it was my musing over a bottle of this and comparing it to the IPAs and the one big IPA i had made.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (15/1/10)

While I'm a fan US IPAs over UK anyday, I love the meantime. If you do go ahead and clone it, be sure to post your results!


----------



## gjhansford (15/1/10)

Thank you DrSmurto ... that's a good place to start. I'm surprised there's so little info on this beer. Looks like a trip back to the Cow for another taste test ... maybe pinch a bit in a small bottle to brink home!

ghhb


----------



## drsmurto (15/1/10)

ghhb said:


> Thank you DrSmurto ... that's a good place to start. I'm surprised there's so little info on this beer. Looks like a trip back to the Cow for another taste test ... maybe pinch a bit in a small bottle to brink home!
> 
> ghhb



No worries.

Just a small hint, drinking beer is more effective than brinking it  

All this talk about this beer has me salivating. I have an unsmacked pack of cask ale in the fridge which will be used on my all challenger IPA first and then I'll have a crack at the meantime IPA. 

I did comment on this beer in the What's in the glass thread some time back. It's in my top 5 beers. It will never take the top spot, nothing can replace my favourite beer, but it does come close.


----------



## bcp (15/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> No worries.
> 
> Just a small hint, drinking beer is more effective than brinking it
> 
> ...


Ok, i'll bite. What's your favourite beer? In fact, what are your top five?


----------



## drsmurto (17/1/10)

bcp said:


> Ok, i'll bite. What's your favourite beer? In fact, what are your top five?



Timothy Taylor Landlord, fresh off the handpump in england. I lived on the stuff for 2 years before i got back into brewing. Its the reason i went AG as i could never get a kit to make a good english bitter.

The rest chop and change, i suspect i posted in a 'whats your top 5 beers' thread at least once. Cant seem to find it now.


----------



## bcp (17/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Timothy Taylor Landlord, fresh off the handpump in england. I lived on the stuff for 2 years before i got back into brewing. Its the reason i went AG as i could never get a kit to make a good english bitter.
> 
> The rest chop and change, i suspect i posted in a 'whats your top 5 beers' thread at least once. Cant seem to find it now.



Haven't tried it, but it was a visit to the UK and sampling the bitters off the hand pumps that pushed me into starting homebrewing a couple of months ago. The english pubs and bitters were a revelation. None of the pubs in Australia i've been to are anywhere near as interesting - no atmosphere, pokies crammed in, the usual rubbish on tap.


----------



## gjhansford (18/1/10)

Well ... thanks for all the help ... this is the 20l recipe I put down on Saturday ... gone with a PM suggestion to not use any crystal malt and keep most of the hop additions until late in the boil ... won't be a 7.5% beer at this experiemental stage ... expect a 4-5% result ... will keep you informed ...

GRAIN
3.50 kg. Maris Otter
1.30 kg. Munich 1 Malt
0.20 kg. Acidulated Malt

HOPS
25.00 g. Pacific Jade at 60 min.
30.00 g. East Kent Goldings at 15 min.
30.00 g. First Gold at 15 min.
20.00 g. First Gold at 0 min.
30.00 g. East Kent Goldings at0 min.

YEAST
CB S-05 CB American Ale


----------



## gjhansford (27/1/10)

Kegged the Meantime IPA over the long weekend ... and also had another couple of pints of the original down at the Cow yesterday. Not very patriotic for Aussie day but who's cares. It's a bloody good beer.

Unfortunately ... my version is nothing like the original ... it's not a bad IPA ... but it's not a Meantime. So as I drink it ... it's back to recipe formulation again. A bit of a search of their website tells me this:

"Jam packed with English Fuggles and Goldings, the beer is brewed with as many hops as we can physically get into the copper. We then fill the lauter tun with hops for a further infusion and then we dry hop with the beer with even more hops using our own unique circulation process to ensure maximum contact between the hops and the body of the beer. All this gives us a final hopping rate of well over 2lbs of hops per barrel."

Now a UK Barrel is 163.66 litres and if 'well over 2lbs' is about 1.2kg then the hopping rate for 20 litres would be ... about 145 grams. My recipe was 135 grams (First Gold and EKG) ... so I'm in ball park range.

Next piece of information is this:

"Our India Pale Ale may best be described as hop wine. A light copper coloured beer it is stuffed full of Fuggle and Goldings hops by the bucketful, which throw out ginger notes and flavours of Seville orange marmalade."

It's the ginger and orange marmalade taste I'm searching for ... My clone doesn't have it. Why? Am I using the wrong hops? When a UK brewer says "Goldings" does he mean East Kent Goldings?

Anyone got any expereince with this?

Thanks ...

ghhb


----------



## Ross (27/1/10)

Meantime is 100% Fuggles & East Kent Goldings. I'm slowly perfecting the recipe with the help of some inside knowledge, will publish when I'm happy with the results.
Latest incarnation is conditioning as we speak. 

Cheers Ross


----------



## MVZOOM (27/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Timothy Taylor Landlord, fresh off the handpump in england. I lived on the stuff for 2 years before i got back into brewing. Its the reason i went AG as i could never get a kit to make a good english bitter.
> 
> The rest chop and change, i suspect i posted in a 'whats your top 5 beers' thread at least once. Cant seem to find it now.



Dr, have you a TTLA recipe to share? I did one on the weekend and 'hope' I get close:

4.2kg Marris Otter
500g Munich 1 
150g Wheat
45g Fuggles at 60min
60g EKG at 20min (supposed to be 30g EKG / 30g of Styrian didnt have any Styrian)

23L at 1048, mashed at 65degC. Wort was beautiful, clear and smells great. I drained the boiler rather low, there was a wash of bright green through it, so the EKG is going to be prominent! Pitched Nottingham never used before so Im looking forward to it. 

Any suggestions on the above - yep, I need to use Styrian and change the yeast. Aside from that?


----------



## drsmurto (27/1/10)

PM sent


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/10)

MVZOOM said:


> Dr, have you a TTLA recipe to share? I did one on the weekend and 'hope' I get close:
> 
> 4.2kg Marris Otter
> 500g Munich 1
> ...



Sounds great, a bit like my "Superlandlord" recipe. I'd use Munich II plus maybe 60g Choc Chit malt. And for the yeast - If you can't scrounge some 1469 from someone who still has some, then Wyeast Ringwood is a brilliant yeast, ant it's of Yorkshire origin as well.


----------



## daemon (27/1/10)

The big difference I can see is the yeast, which will certainly have a notable effect on the outcome. The 1469 would probably be a reasonable match for the beer, Ross may be able to make a better suggestion if he's been tweaking a clone.

I'd expect a difference with the reduced malt bill as well, I'm looking at doing a nice big English style IPA soon and just looking at recipes etc at the moment. I've also found that my English styles with EKG benefit from some gypsum as well to accentuate the hops.


----------



## gjhansford (28/1/10)

Ross said:


> Meantime is 100% Fuggles & East Kent Goldings. I'm slowly perfecting the recipe with the help of some inside knowledge, will publish when I'm happy with the results. Latest incarnation is conditioning as we speak.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Ross ... I'm not suprised you're working on the Meantime clone seeing your post to a UK forum was the first non-brewery thing I found when I googled the recipe. Your post was almost 1 year ago ... so it must be getting close ... care to share any hints?

ghhb :icon_cheers:


----------



## rosswill (19/6/10)

Bump
Ross, are you ready to share your work in progress on the Meantime IPA?


----------



## Phoney (1/7/10)

Had this last night at the tap house.

Im VERY keen on a recipe :icon_drunk:


----------



## The Scientist (14/3/11)

The Brewing Networks latest podcast:

Can You Brew It: Meantime IPA 

In this episode of Can You Brew It? the team attempts to brew Meantime IPA from London England. And by the team, we mean Justin. And by Justin we mean, great...can't wait to hear what he screwed up this time. Tune in and find out if Justin was able to break the cycle and brew this English IPA with a rich traditional background and great British appeal.

http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/727

Cheers,

TS


----------



## argon (14/3/11)

I had a listen to this the other day and punched it all into beersmith with what i have available. Here is how it ends up... strange one considering the first wort hopping for a calculated IBU of 16.9 and the mash times. This has also been left as is, however if not doing a hot whirlpool add 20mins to the 5mins and 0mins additions.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: CYBI Meantime IPA
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.71 L 
Boil Size: 27.03 L
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 6.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 16.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.66 kg Ale - Golden Promise Bairds (3.0 SRM) Grain 83.98 % 
0.61 kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 9.05 % 
0.07 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (50.8 SGrain 1.04 % 
0.40 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.93 % 
20.00 gm Fuggle [4.70 %] (75 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 5.6 IBU 
18.40 gm East Kent Goldings [5.10 %] (75 min) (FirHops 5.6 IBU 
29.50 gm East Kent Goldings [5.10 %] (5 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
31.80 gm Fuggle [4.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
21.60 gm Fuggle [4.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
21.60 gm East Kent Goldings [5.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
50 gm East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 daHops -  

1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.34 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Mash In Add 16.53 L of water at 69.3 C 62.2 C 
5 min Mash Out Heat to 77.2 C over 2 min 77.2 C

edit: podcast doesn't mention dry hops... i added that portion as i think it would work


----------



## razz (14/3/11)

Argon, the brewer in the interview gave the IBU as 75, he then went on to give the hop additions in grams per hectolitre.


----------



## argon (14/3/11)

razz said:


> Argon, the brewer in the interview gave the IBU as 75, he then went on to give the hop additions in grams per hectolitre.



yeah i know, fwh around 80g/hectalitre and late 130g/hectalitre, with a hopback of 95g/hectalitre hopback. 

Although the recipe i punched in was the one that JZ read out with an IBU of 30. It's the calculations that beersmith come out with that are weird (without starting a FWH debate).


----------



## razz (14/3/11)

Those hopping rates are for each hop so the FWH is actually 160gms per 100 liters, and then 270 gms for the 5 min then 190 gms for the 0 min and 200 gms for the dry hopping.


----------



## Josh (15/3/11)

razz said:


> Those hopping rates are for each hop so the FWH is actually 160gms per 100 liters, and then 270 gms for the 5 min then 190 gms for the 0 min and 200 gms for the dry hopping.



The brewer interviews are valuable resources. But the recipe JZ gives out is always a little different, especially hopping rates to account for homebrewing on a smaller scale.


----------



## rosswill (20/3/11)

I made this. It's close, but no cigar. 

Not withstanding, it is one of the best tasting beers I have made. Its a mouthfull of flavour and hides it alchohol (7.27%) well.

Meantime IPA[/b] (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.074 (P): 18.0
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 49.0 (Average)

69.44% Pale Ale Malt
20.83% Munich I
6.94% Carahell
2.78% Caramalt

2.2 g/L East Kent Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.6 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## kevo (3/5/11)

argon said:


> edit: podcast doesn't mention dry hops... i added that portion as i think it would work



The recipe JZ provides doesn't include dry hops - but the interview with the brewer does. They are discussed quite a while after the main recipe is described.
Anyone included these?

Hoping to make something in this vein soon...

Kev


----------



## np1962 (3/5/11)

kevo said:


> The recipe JZ provides doesn't include dry hops - but the interview with the brewer does. They are discussed quite a while after the main recipe is described.
> Anyone included these?
> 
> Hoping to make something in this vein soon...
> ...


I listened to the interview with the brewer and devised a recipe based on what was said by him, must listen to the rest of the episode I suppose.
Anyway, recipe as follows. Tasting really good so far out of sample tube, will report back on the weekend as to kegged result. 1.069 down to 1.013 at 21C, chilled to 7C and dry hopped for 4 days before crashing to 0 for 4 days before kegging this Friday.
Nige

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Meantime IPA
Brewer: NigeP62
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.05 L
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 11.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 76.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.33 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Bairds) (5.3 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
2.27 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter(Thomas Fawcett) Grain 34.00 % 
0.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (16.0 EBC) Grain 9.00 % 
0.07 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (30.0 EBC) Grain 1.00 % 
0.40 kg Invert Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6.00 % 
70.00 gm Fuggles [5.10 %] (75 min) (FWH) Hops 36.5 IBU 
70.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (75 min) (FWH)Hops 33.6 IBU 
35.00 gm Fuggles [5.10 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
32.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Fuggles (Plugs) [5.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Fuggles (Plugs) [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days)Hops - 
22.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 dHops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.27 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Mash In Add 16.32 L of water at 69.6 C 62.0 C 
30 min Step Add 8.73 L of water at 81.6 C 68.0 C


----------



## kevo (4/5/11)

Looks like the same numbers I got from the brewer interview...


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (4/5/11)

rosswill said:


> Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale



I have one ready to bottle ATM that was on 1469

My efficiency was horrid due to the very poorly crushed Munich (forgot to order it milled, did my best with a soup can)

Still, it tastes ok out of the fermenter... Hopefully it won't be too unbalanced without the alcohol warmth behind it. FG was 1010

:icon_offtopic: I brewed the Meantime Porter recently too (on 1469)... Sampled the other night and it was delish! :icon_drool2:


----------



## kevo (4/5/11)

How do you rekon something like this would go with 1098 British ale?? 

As opposed to Nottingham??

Have some of both, but this batch of Nott has been a bit iffy...

Kev


----------



## kevo (11/5/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Tasting really good so far out of sample tube, will report back on the weekend as to kegged result.



So how is it?

Kev


----------



## np1962 (11/5/11)

kevo said:


> So how is it?
> 
> Kev


Sorry Kevo,
Didn't get it into the keg until yesterday and haven't tried it carbed as yet but the glass I had out of the fermenter was gorgeous.
Great balance with a little malt sweetness to compliment all the hops.
We have an Adelaide Brew Community get together on Sunday where I will have this beer sampled by 8 or 9 others and I will let you know what the concensus is.
For me, I'll brew this again.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Nevalicious (12/5/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Sorry Kevo,
> Didn't get it into the keg until yesterday and haven't tried it carbed as yet but the glass I had out of the fermenter was gorgeous.
> Great balance with a little malt sweetness to compliment all the hops.
> We have an Adelaide Brew Community get together on Sunday where I will have this beer sampled by 8 or 9 others and I will let you know what the concensus is.
> ...



Might have to brew it again Nige... By the sounds of it, Butters is going to drink all of it!!!


----------



## np1962 (16/5/11)

True Nev, got 18L into the keg after losses to dry hops and Sampling.  

This seemed to go down really well at the Adelaide Beer Presentation Session yesterday. 
Malt sweetness, big hops, well balanced beer that doesn't show the alcohol but creeps up on you real quick. Butters falling on his arse after a few was a sight to behold. :lol: 

Is it a clone? Will have to do a side by side to see but regardless, this is a great beer.


----------



## Hatchy (16/5/11)

That was a top beer & when I couldn't smell the hops that should've been a giveaway that I was getting sick. I'm on the couch now feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Nevalicious (16/5/11)

Hatchy said:


> That was a top beer & when I couldn't smell the hops that should've been a giveaway that I was getting sick. I'm on the couch now feeling sorry for myself.



You definitely must've been sick mate. Haven't seen you bug out like that ever... Usually one to stay on for a bit. The couch will definitely help!

Nige, this was definitely one of the best beers yesterday. I always say this after having a cracker beer, but I reckon this is going on my to brew list for sure. I'll sub the EKG for Styrians, as that it what I have... Beautiful malt sweetness upfront with a real grassy, resinous dry finish. Lovely. 

I'm going to replicate my swap beer for me (south pacific IPA) and then I'm going to give this a crack.

Reckon you could sub the WLP007 for maybe WLP005 or WY1469??

Cheers


----------



## np1962 (16/5/11)

If I had to choose I'd be going WLP005 as you want to get this down as far as you can and 1469 may just give up before it gets there.
The brewery uses Nottingham.
With the mash schedule I used and the Dry English yeast this beer went from 1.069 to 1.013 but still has that malt sweetness up front.
Nige


----------



## cdbrown (16/5/11)

I brewed this yesterday and came out just under target. The recirc through the herms during the protein rest was had going even with 3L/kg grist ratio, grains just wanted to sink and clog the false bottom. Didn't quite hit my temps as I wasn't watching the brew as closely as I should (putting up a trampoline) and the choking of the recirc are probably the reasons for getting 1.068 instead of 1.073. Thoroughly enjoyed the smell of all the hops, but there was so much crap in the kettle and over the immersion chiller. Pitched using a bottle of 1469 trub I'd saved from a brew that finished the other day and there's good signs of ferment this morning. Should finish around 1.019. First crack at an IPA so hoping it's good.

For the invert sugar I subbed it for CSR Golden Syrup as I couldn't get my hands on any lyles golden syrup, and swapped crystal malt with caraamber. 32L into fermenter.


----------



## Kleiny (26/7/11)

Absolutely loving a pint of Meantime IPA right know.

I am brewing this next, has anybody got any hints tips from there brewing experience?

Also did anybody get the salt additions? they where pretty big by memory of the podcast 

Cheers
Kleiny


----------



## razz (26/7/11)

Haven't brewed it yet Kleiny, but made some notes from the interview with the brewer. Re the water additions, brewer builds calcium back up to 70ppm with gypsum after cutting the local London water (carbon filtered) with 75% RO. Apparently the London water is high in Calcium carbonate and very high in Calcium chloride.


----------



## Weatherby (27/2/12)

Does anyone know if this beer is available in or around Brisbane?


----------



## RdeVjun (27/2/12)

I could well be speaking out my bum but I thought I saw it at Archive Bar. In glass that is, but its not in their bottle list though so I could well be mistaken. I doubt you'll see it on tap anywhere much, only every 47th blue moon or thereabouts...


----------



## kevo (27/2/12)

Weatherby said:


> Does anyone know if this beer is available in or around Brisbane?



The Wine Emporium(?) in the valley used to stock it - haven't been there in a good while though.


----------



## Weatherby (20/5/12)

RdeVjun said:


> I could well be speaking out my bum but I thought I saw it at Archive Bar. In glass that is, but its not in their bottle list though so I could well be mistaken. I doubt you'll see it on tap anywhere much, only every 47th blue moon or thereabouts...




Yeh I have tried them thanks mate, no luck.

Will give the wine emporium a go if I am in the area.


----------



## kevo (20/5/12)

Maybe ring them first - I've always found the place a pain to get in and out of.

Good luck - remember really liking this.

Kev


----------

